# Why Bad Jobs-or No Jobs-Happen to Good Workers



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Don't know if this has been mentioned here before but all should read it- ESPECIALLY EMPLOYERS. PLEASE READ THIS.

Why Bad Jobs-or No Jobs-Happen to Good Workers - IEEE Spectrum

It doesn't take a genius to see that employers have ridiculous expectations-they want their cake and to eat it, too. They want workers who have skills they won't train to have those skills. 

It strikes me as like being a starving person that refuses to go to the grocery store because they don't want to get off the couch.

It's just stupid. Does all of this really happen because they would rather not spend the time training people? Productivity ideally would be optimal as soon as they come into the company, but realistically, that's never how it is, in any job that isn't a carbon copy of the last job that person was in.

We have to stop being prisses and train our damn workers. These high expectations are ridiculous and making the economy more anemic than it has to be.

People keep doing shit to get an edge...pushing the expectations to more and more contorted and contrived levels, way beyond what even helps companies operate. Your ability to schmooze can only get to a certain level before you get diminishing returns.

Hope I put this in the right section.

What do you guys think?


----------



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

Ya, I worked at a place where they would fire people if a new employee wasn't trained within one to three days even though they are given the so-called promise they have at least a three months trial there.

And this place is very understaffed in all departments. For companies who actually need people, especially in a factory setting, they aren't going to get mostly intelligent workers so I don't know what they're looking for.

Most people who work in factories are well...you know...slobs, druggies, etc. There are very few workers who actually break their backs in factories for little pay so I thought it was ridiculous of this said company to act like whenever they hire in a new batch of temp workers, it would all be people who are of intelligence. It's a factory, I don't know what they're expecting.

Beggars can't be choosers for sure, especially if they're giving out shit hourly pay.


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

The article makes quite a lot of good points. There comes a point where looking only at the bottom line starts to hurt you.


----------



## Louvie (May 12, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Madam (Apr 1, 2012)

Sounds just about right.

I've been trying to land all kinds of jobs in London lately, and it's all rather twisted. I've met very sensible employers, but for every 1 of them there seem to be 10 morons. Often I see a plain skill valued higher than the potential of a person. For example, not long ago my manager dismissed an applicant who was genuinely interested in the concept of the company, had worked in similar companies before and independently took part in all kinds of relevant projects; and instead he hired the other applicant, who had no interest in and knowledge of the company/products, but had previous data entry experience. Stupid? Very much so. 

Once I worked at a food supermarket. When they hired a guy with a degree in engineering they were so proud and happy, and went on offering him 0 training (he had no previous retail experience) and minimum wage. Ok, in this case managers really landed someone with a brain and gave an inexperienced person a chance, awesome! - but they did not appreciate him and didn't even attempt to make him into a valuable or skilled employee.

I've seen the same scenario in another place - inexperienced people being hired, offered minimum training, almost no feedback, and then getting fired because they had not reached perfection and kept making small mistakes, or didn't do things that they did not even know was their duty. Or the opposite - old employees that have been there for many years are valued just because they exist, and don't really need to do their job properly.

It's been rather difficult to find proper jobs for myself as well. Maybe people are reluctant to hire me because I'm an immigrant and English is not my first language, but it really seems that without 5 years of experience I can only get dead end jobs that even a trained chimpanzee can do. Meanwhile, back in my native country my ex-coursemates are landing very good jobs in media, libraries, publishing companies etc. If I could afford my future degrees with the wages of my native country, I would have never come to the UK.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I live in Boston, and even to get a piddly hotel receptionist job, they expect you to have a college degree, and experience. 

Because there aren't a lot of jobs to hand out these days, they can get away with raising the bar on qualifications to stupid heights. Its sickening. 

I mean imagine getting a student loan, then landing your ass in this entry level position making uh.. 11 bucks an hour? Gl paying your rent, and paying off that student debt. But.. you need the degree to get the 10 buck an hour entry level shit job. 

Its legitimately fucking fucked.


----------

